# la Clé 3G+ sfr compatible osx?



## choubaka31 (21 Janvier 2009)

salut, la Clé 3G+ sfr est elle compatible sous mac? quelqu'un a t'il testé ou utilisé au quotidien?


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Janvier 2009)

choubaka31 a dit:


> salut, la Clé 3G+ sfr est elle compatible sous mac? quelqu'un a t'il testé ou utilisé au quotidien?



Merci de ne pas ouvrir des fils inutilement quand il y a déjà pléthore de sujets identiques (voir en bas de cette page). Les responsables de ce site ont mis en place une recherche, elle est faite pour être utilisée non ? .


----------



## DVP (26 Février 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Merci de ne pas ouvrir des fils inutilement quand il y a déjà pléthore de sujets identiques (voir en bas de cette page). Les responsables de ce site ont mis en place une recherche, elle est faite pour être utilisée non ? .


J'adore ce genre de réponses... 
qui font qu'ensuite une recherche Google de "sfr cle 3g+ mac" nous font tomber sur ce thread en 4e résultat 

Surtout lorsque on sait qu'une recherche sur 3G+ donne :

Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.  Les mots suivants sont communs, trop longs ou trop courts et n'ont pas été inclus dans votre recherche : *3g*


Bref, passons.

Voici quelques éléments de réponses pour ceux qui cherchent:

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/carte-wifi-usb-sfr-3g-et-leopard-197062.html

http://gonzague.me/2008/03/21/la-clef-3g-sfr-sur-le-macbook-pro/


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2009)

Je surfe sur une clé de prêt 3G actuellement, Tiger et Léopard, ça marche pas mal, j'ai partagé la connexion, mais faut se reconnecter de temps en temps quand même, bref pas aussi fiable que l'adsl évidemment.


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Février 2009)

DVP a dit:


> J'adore ce genre de réponses...
> qui font qu'ensuite une recherche Google de "sfr cle 3g+ mac" nous font tomber sur ce thread en 4e résultat
> 
> Surtout lorsque on sait qu'une recherche sur 3G+ donne :
> ...


Je ne sais pas comment tu fais tes recherches  car moi, en tapant clé SFR, je trouve 39 réponses (n'aurions nous pas le même moteur ?
Tout ceci sans compter les discussions similaires données en bas de cette page.


----------

